# RESOLVED: Special needs CHINCHILLA needs home



## RandomWiktor (Dec 31, 2010)

I am posting this as a courtesy for the individual currently caring for the animal.

A young standard colored female chinchilla located in Alabaster, Alabama needs a very special home. She has a permenant head-tilt as the result of a severe inner ear infection. The infection was treated successfully, but the tilt remains. Asa result, her care is different than that of a healthy chinchilla. She can not handle multiple floor housing, and often needs assistance dust bathing. She is, however, very sweet and gentle, eats well, and is active despite her disability. We are looking for a very special chinchilla-savvy home for her that is committed to meeting her special needs for her entire lifespan, including any veterinary care she may need down the road (as I hear that once they get a bad ear infection like this, they tend to be prone to them). 

I need to check with the person who has her, but I *think* we can probably work out a transport. I am willing to drive within three hours of Alabaster to meet you - so homes in Georgia, Florida, etc. are options, especially if you'll drive too.

I am not sure if the animal can be given to a sanctuary/rescue, but I will find out should a sanctuary/rescue be interested in her case.

If anyone knows of an _active_ chinchilla specific forum or classifieds, let me know. I posted here because I know there is often some overlap between chin and rabbit owners. 

Thanks!

ETA: There's also a TINY chance of an eventual transport to the northeast if I can clear it with the adopter; my parents are coming down here to visit from NY and might be willing to do a chinchilla drop along the ride home.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 31, 2010)

ray:


----------



## RandomWiktor (Jan 5, 2011)

The chinchilla was placed today with a lovely chin-savvy family that has another special needs chin as well. So, hooray for a happy ending!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 14, 2011)

Just wanted to update: I recently was in touch with the people who adopted the chinchilla and they said she is really thriving. They have given her some low shelves which lets her enjoy jumping/climbing without serious risk of injury from a fall. They were kind enough to bring her to my job last week for a visit, and she looks fantastic. Really pleased with the outcome of this.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 14, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Great to hear! Chinchillas are really special!


----------

